# [H] 10 x leman russ, IG baneblades, Chaos tanks with more to come(ebay) [W]£££[UK]



## Abaddonthejoiner (Jun 18, 2012)

_Heres a link with what i have for sale. At the minute there is a couple of imperial guard baneblades. An imperial fist armoured company which is no longer avialable to buy which contains 10 x leman russ tanks. Also a chaos space marine Predator + rhino BNIB still factory sealed. Also if you keep an eye out there should be a couple of chaos space marine land raiders added a basalisk and even another baneblade. Please take a look Thanks 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/steviedeej/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=

:biggrin: :grin:

_


----------

